# That flap for the oil filter...where do I get one?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It is diesel specific.
Just pick up some aluminum or high temp plastic sheet and make your own. Home Depot sells metal and plastic sheet, I'm sure Lowe's and Menards, etc all do as well.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I don't have any fabrication abilities. I'd like the OEM part. The parts sites don't seem to differentiate between sedan and hatchback for some reason.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

froyofanatic said:


> I don't have any fabrication abilities. I'd like the OEM part. The parts sites don't seem to differentiate between sedan and hatchback for some reason.


If they don't differentiate it's the same part.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

The parts fiche is showing something totally different than what's on the car though.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

froyofanatic said:


> I don't have any fabrication abilities. I'd like the OEM part. The parts sites don't seem to differentiate between sedan and hatchback for some reason.


I imagine diesel parts are pretty scarce at junkyards.

Do you have any friends or neighbors who are handy? I bet a 12-pack of their favorite beverage could get you a reasonable facsimile made 

I'm thinking plastic, or maybe aluminum. But if you do engage someone to make one, let them pick the materials so they get the properties they prefer, such as thickness.

Doug

.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I want the OEM part, I just can't find it on any parts sites.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't have access to my parts catalog right now, but I'd wager the door isn't available separately from the entire closeout panel, hence the $300 quote.


----------

